# New York Meet



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Is anyone planning on a Meeting this year? I would like to go if there is a meet.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you can some how get Jimmy Buffett to host it down on Long Island I'll be there!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

LOL. I wasnt talking about LI. There would only be like 4 or 5 of us, if it were here. I know you upstate guys have it.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

No one is planning a New York Meet???


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

You want to come to Buffalo? I'm sure we can get a couple guys together. Maybe do something a little further east?!?!?! Throw out some ideas.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Where was it last year? I didnt think it was there.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

If there is no meeting upstate, How about one on LI for the few guy that live here??


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Bump.......................


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Where are you LongIsland guys??? Are you burried in the snow.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Quality SR;428149 said:


> Where are you LongIsland guys??? Right here!! Are you burried in the snow.  Up to my eyeballs!!!


I'd be interested as long as it fits into my schedule. If you get more guys together, let me know.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

A meet would be great, IF......IF its not snowing  

Perhaps a central location could be (just a suggestion) Montgomery, NY
home of OCC


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

oh boy we sure are good at committing!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

What snow? Were not getting any this year!! Gonna be sunning in Florida all winter.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Grn Mtn;435312 said:


> oh boy we sure are good at committing!


I know tell me about it. How is it going, where have you been?? LOL. I was thinking of a meet with the few LI guys. I figured before the Holidays. The way the weather has been i dont think snow is in the forcast any time soon. :crying: Just felt like seeing everones trucks, and have some wings and cold ones at Hooters. Let me know


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Hey Count Me In*

i Am New Here But I Am From Queens I Have 13 Accounts And Well It Would Be Nice To Meet Some Of The Others From The Hood So We Don't Step On Anyones Toes You Know


----------

